
Maxima - HaoZeke
http://thingwy.blogspot.com/2015/07/maxima-versus-mathematica-should-i-go.html
======
HaoZeke
This is still sadly as relevant now as it was then. I checked out the examples
and they still fail.

------
benibela
Well, but Maxima is open source

~~~
guenthert
And that is in itself valuable, but for those to whom free-as-in-beer is good
enough (and want their integrals to be solved, rather than having the option
to contribute code solving integrals), there's Mathematica for Raspberry Pi
...

------
cwillu
A 2015 critique of the package vs mathematica.

